# Tabelle mit <DIV>-Tag vergrößern?



## Stone (26. August 2003)

Hi,

das Grundgerüst meiner Seite besteht aus Tabellen. Aber den eigentlichen Inhalt zeige ich in einem DIV-Tag innerhalb der Tabelle an.
Wenn jetzt der Inahlt in diesem DIV-Tag zu groß wird, also größer als die Tabelle außen, ändert sich leider die Größe der Tabelle nicht mit.

Kann man das <DIV> -Tag so bearbeiten, dass es in die Spalte der Tabelle gehört und sich somit die Größe der Tabelle mit dem DIV-Tag verändert?


----------



## Fabian H (26. August 2003)

Wenn du der Tabelle keine festen Größenangaben vergibst und den Div mit entsprechenden Pixelangaben versiehst, sollte es kein Problem sein.

Im Zweifelsfalle einfach ein 1x1 Pixel grosses, transparentes  Bild nehmen und das vergrößern.


----------



## Stone (26. August 2003)

Hm das mit dem transparenten Bild hab ich nicht ganz verstanden, aber für meine Seite habe ich bei der Tabelle und bei den DIV-Tags jeweils feste Größen genommen. 

Aber um nochmal das Problem zu verdeutlichen habe ich mal ein Bild davon gemacht:






Die roten Streifen sind Tabellen-Rahmen
die blauen Felder sind DIV-Tags innerhalb der Tabelle

Wenn der "content"-Bereich nun größer wird, fließt er einfach über den Tabellenrand drüber ohne ihn zu vergrößern.
Das ist ungünstig, weil sich die grünen -Ränder immer vom oberern bis zum unteren Rand erstrecken sollen, und hier bleiben sie auf halber höhe stehen.

Ich hoffem das Prinzip des Problems ist damit verständlicher.


----------



## SilentWarrior (26. August 2003)

Lass einfach die Höhenangaben in <table> und <td> (evtl. auch <tr>) weg, dann sollte es eigentlich (?) funktionieren.


----------



## Stone (26. August 2003)

Hm, ne dann hängt die ganze Tabelle oben am Rand und die Menus hängen in der Luft.
Vielleicht sollte ich erwähnen, dass ich das Layout mit Dreamwever gebastelt hab und er diese Ebenen so erstellt hat, außerhalb von der Tabelle:


```
<div id="Layer3" style="position:absolute; left:202px; top:299px; width:544px; height:153px; z-index:1;">
 <table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
...
</table>
</div>
```

Die eigentlich Tabelle ist nur ganz kurz:

```
<table width="950" height="742" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
  <tr> 
    <td width="51" background="bilder/rand_links.jpg">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="845" background="bilder/head.jpg">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="54" background="bilder/rand_rechts.jpg">&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td background="bilder/rand_links.jpg">&nbsp;</td>
    <td valign="top"> <br>   
      <br>
    </td>
    <td width="55" background="bilder/rand_rechts.jpg">&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
</table>
```


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (27. August 2003)

Transparente Gifs würde ich auch vorzeihen.
Einfach ein 1x1 großes transparentes Gif Bild erstellen und dass so weit strecken wie du es brauchst.


----------



## Stone (27. August 2003)

im content-Bereich werden ja später dynamische Inhalte stehn (mit PHP), die von unterschiedlicher Größe sind. Daher weiss ich ja nicht wie groß dieses GIF-Bild auf jeder Seite sein muss.


----------



## Swordsman (30. August 2003)

Wenn ich das Richtig verstanden habe, dann würde ich den inhalt in ein <td>-Tag setzen. Dort ( im <td>  )kannst du dann  mit  den <align & valign > -Attributen arbeiten.
Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------

